# Tikka Anyone???



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Has anyone had the chance to shoot a Tikka? If so what kind of groups are you achieving, and at what distance with what load?

any reviews would be good on Tikka.

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## 1911 (Aug 23, 2006)

I've been shooting a T3 Lightweight syn/stainless in 22-250 for a few years now, but I haven't really dialed in a load for it yet. Pretty easy to get 1 inch or less groups @ 100 without trying very hard, which is why I haven't worked up any "special" loads for it. Trigger is excellent, haven't adjusted it yet, maybe don't need to. I have just started shooting again, so hopefully will keep with it, and am working up some 22-250 loads for this rifle. Overall very impressed, very smooth bolt, high quality and the removable streamlined magazine is a real plus, especially for gloved hands in winter.


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

I shoot a Tikka Whitetail .30-06 with a Nikon Buckmaster scope. At 100 yards, I easily can cover three shot groups with a 20oz pop bottle top (off sand bags), at 200 yards I'm about 1.5-2 inch groups. Tikka's are FINE rifles.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a Tikka T3 Stainless in 270wsm that I love. 
It shoots great. When I took it out the first time...with factory ammo...my 2nd and 3rd shots were touching.

I shot 130gr Reminton Core-Lokt for deer this fall and had good success. Quarter size exit hole on lung shot and a little bigger on heavier tissue.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I have the Tikka T-3 light in the blued barrel/synthetic stock, 270 win. As stated, the trigger is superb with zero creep and factory set at 3.5 lbs (the ruger I had before was set at 9 lbs and had a huge amount of creep.
The barrel is free floating, and are basically the same as a sako barrel.
I hand loaded nosler accu bonds and dialed the load in to the point where all three holes were in a finger nail size group. If you are an accuracy freak, you will love this gun.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks guys! Great responses.

deano


----------



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

i picked up a t3 in ss/walnut with a nikon pro staff 3-9x40 this fall. shot once after boresighting got 1" group at 100y with 115g win supreme silvertips. filled both tags this fall. got a nice 4x4 whitetail at 200y thanksgiving morning with one shot.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The ss/walnut, was the rifle that i was going to get, but i guess they discontinued the line. So the other choice was the deluxe and they discontinued that one too. I'm left with the laminate ss. It's a bit heavier but that is the one i'll be getting.

Deano


----------



## calikid1975 (Nov 8, 2007)

I picked up a T3 Lite in 30/06 with the Nikon Prostaff 3-9X40 BDC... the weekend after Thanksgiving BUT... between weather and my father-in-law being stuck with Honey do's around the property I have yet to take it out to put any rounds through it  Hopefully the weather will be nice this coming weekend so can take it out and hopefully after X-mas I'll be able to get my own membership to the range that we go to...


----------



## calikid1975 (Nov 8, 2007)

:beer: :sniper: :beer:  :beer: I finally got to go out and shoot my T3 !!!!!! Tikka definatly is true to being 1" groups at 100yds. since I have never shot a 30/06 before ok I haven't shot anything bigger than a 22LR and that is probably a total of like 30 rounds in my life time LOL and when Sighting in my scope today with federal 150gr. (lowest price rounds could find) my first 5 shots were within an inch of eachother.. once the scope was dialed in I was keeping with in about that same grouping even when went over to the 100yd range (sighted in on the 50yd one) so I would say if I can do that with a Tikka it is definatly more than capable of keeping a 1" or less at 100yds when someone that knows what they are doing is pulling the trigger


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Calikid1975,

thanks for the update. I appreciate it. I have one on order.

Dean


----------



## calikid1975 (Nov 8, 2007)

Xdeano..

From what I have seen with mine you will be extremly satisfied  Enjoy !


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

thanks man.
xdeano


----------

